# how to lock rear seat shock springs on Sting Ray Krate



## chiefyo (Oct 3, 2016)

This has kind of been asked before but  I wasn't satisfied with the answers. 
I'm 5'11" and 190lbs. The original sissy bar strut shock springs are very worn and don't even push the seat all the way back up when I get off the bike. 
I've seen some heavier duty replacement springs for $25 off eBay but that seems a lot for a couple of springs and I'm worried they will still be too cushy.  What I'd really like is to just lock the shock system all together so it doesn't compress at all, or very little at least.  I want to keep the look and originality of the shocks. I thought of clamping a rubber pipe fittings around the smaller diameter bars right on top of the plastic cap. I don't want to put too much pressure and break the caps. Any ideas????  I've read someone put a section of garden hose instead of the springs!?!?


----------



## chiefyo (Oct 3, 2016)

chiefyo said:


> This has kind of been asked before but  I wasn't satisfied with the answers.
> I'm 5'11" and 190lbs. The original sissy bar strut shock springs are very worn and don't even push the seat all the way back up when I get off the bike.
> I've seen some heavier duty replacement springs for $25 off eBay but that seems a lot for a couple of springs and I'm worried they will still be too cushy.  What I'd really like is to just lock the shock system all together so it doesn't compress at all, or very little at least.  I want to keep the look and originality of the shocks. I thought of clamping a rubber pipe fittings around the smaller diameter bars right on top of the plastic cap. I don't want to put too much pressure and break the caps. Any ideas????  I've read someone put a section of garden hose instead of the springs!?!?



Just a thought. What about an inch or two of nylon washers as additional spacers to preload the spring?


----------



## pchmotoho (Oct 7, 2016)

Im 6 ft 220 lbs.  On my rider I did install the $25 springs and also retained the stock washer while also using the washer that came with the kit.  Its not perfect but a huge difference.  Well worth the money.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Oct 14, 2016)

Pre-loading the spring helps a lot.  I've drilled and moved the top roll pin down 1/2 to 1" on the sissybar to accomplish this with good results.  Or, you can do as Chiefyo suggested by adding washers.


----------

